# Some Vacation Pictures if Alaska



## Dad's Toy (Nov 14, 2009)

With another snow storm clobbering us in Central Jersey, we were reminded of a vacation we took a few years ago to Alaska. All pictures were taken in mid-August 2005. The first few pics were taken from a helicopter enroute to a dogseld camp. The next set were taken from a train excursion. The two shots of a distanst glacier were taken from a boat tour. The murial was taken in the parking lot of a little art studio. We have a painting that was done by the artist doing the murial in our living room. Lastly, the bird happened by our balcony one morning.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

omg those are so beautiful!!!!! 
I love the doggie and the 3rd pic of the ice so amazing!


----------



## Dad's Toy (Nov 14, 2009)

MissM,

thanks, you're too kind. Compared to most who post here, these are little more than vacation snapshots.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome photos! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Dad's Toy (Nov 14, 2009)

Chicagofan00,

Thanks, this trip was on my "bucket List". We had the most amazing time, and I was lucky enough to spend it doing some really unique activites with my kids.


----------

